# A bit of Tricking with your Martial Arts



## kittybreed (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="<A href="http://www.youtube.com/v/zFocn8O7wmY&rel=1"></param><param">http://www.youtube.com/v/zFocn8O7wmY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zFocn8O7wmY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object> amazed at the tricking that today's young martial artists do. Attached is an example.


----------

